# Xmas-in-July Caseswap 2013 (SE QLD)



## winkle

I'll put my hand up tentatively, to host this again - provided work doesn't get in the way.
Will pencil in the 22 June as the date until someone tells me it clashes with something important. July itself if pretty full with BABBs annual comp, the Homebrewing conference and the QLD Beer Week.

Swapping

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2.
3.
4.



Attending


----------



## Florian

Good work, Perry! looking forward to it as usual!


Swapping

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2.
3.
4.



Attending

1. Florian


EDIT: Don't forget to mention the no glass thing!


----------



## Batz

Swapping

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2.
3.
4.



Attending

1. Florian
2. Batz ( Work pending)


----------



## NickB

Swapping

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.



Attending

1. Florian
2. Batz ( Work pending)


----------



## bonj

Swapping

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.



Attending

1. Florian
2. Batz ( Work pending)
3. Bonj


----------



## TidalPete

Swapping

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.



Attending

1. Florian
2. Batz ( Work pending)
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)


----------



## NickB

I thought we lost you in the floods a couple of years back Bonj.... Be good to catch up. Might have to pop into the IBU meeting when I've moved to 'the suburb on the move', Collingwood Park in a fee weeks 


Cheers


----------



## angus_grant

Swapping

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.



Attending

1. Florian
2. Batz ( Work pending)
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)

Excuse my ignorance but what's the case-swap bit? Do we bring a case and swap beers on the night and take them home. Or do you bring a case of beer which gets put in group eskies and everyone cracks on? And my wife will want to know whether it is a bunch of guys standing around talking crap, or whether partners are invited as well to watch a bunch of guys standing around talking crap.. 

I may upgrade to a swapping if my first few AG's turn out OK. :huh:


----------



## pommiebloke

Can someone let this noob in on the secret. What exactly is a case swap?

Can I swap the missus for a case of beer?


----------



## bonj

Swappers bring a case of their best home brewed beer.
They get swapped and each swapper takes home a case of beer containing one of each swapper's beers.

Wives are usually welcome, provided they can tolerate a bunch of blokes drinking and swearing and generally carrying on like blokes...


----------



## tazman1967

Swapping


1. Winkle - Saison Noir

2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops

3. Tazman1967 -

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.




Attending


1. Florian

2. Batz ( Work pending)

3. Bonj

4. TidalPete (Work pending)

5. Angus ('er indoors pending)

Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.


----------



## winkle

Ah yes the swap regulations.
You bring the same number of beers *in PET bottles* as people in the swap, some one will ensure that you end up with one of everyones bottles and one of yours back.
Generally you provide what you consider is your best beer.
Last swap I was in had some crackers.



> Can I swap the missus for a case of beer?


If Pat turns up, he'd probably take you up on that (for a while at least) 

Edit - too quick for me Bonj.


----------



## Batz

I'll make a swap beer, and if I make it (work pending) or I die of old age then you won't get one.  I don't like to commit to a swap beer and then have to pull out, I'll leave that to the others.

Batz


----------



## Rowy

tazman1967 said:


> Swapping
> 
> 
> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir
> 
> 2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
> 
> 3. Tazman1967 -
> 
> 4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> 7.
> 
> 8.
> 
> 9.
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attending
> 
> 
> 1. Florian
> 
> 2. Batz ( Work pending)
> 
> 3. Bonj
> 
> 4. TidalPete (Work pending)
> 
> 5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
> 
> Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.


----------



## bradsbrew

pommiebloke said:


> Can I swap the missus for a case of beer?


If anyone wants to brew a bitter, sour larger...............I have a wife to swap h34r: .


----------



## DKS

a bitter, sour larger...............I have a wife to swap h34r: .
No thanks I already have one of those!


----------



## pommiebloke

So can anyone join in? Not sure my brews are up to scratch yet but it'd give me something to aim for.

I'd probably be looking at an English Bitter of some kind.


----------



## Parks

Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Attending
1. Florian
2. Batz ( Work pending)
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7.
8.
9.
10.

Attending
1. Florian
2. Batz ( Work pending)
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)


----------



## bradsbrew

King Brown Brewing said:


> Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*
> 
> 
> 6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
> .


So how are you going to fit him in a bottle?


----------



## pommiebloke

pommiebloke said:


> So can anyone join in? Not sure my brews are up to scratch yet but it'd give me something to aim for.


Bump.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

bradsbrew said:


> So how are you going to fit him in a bottle?


feet first my son....

Are you actually going to show to this one brad?


----------



## scottc1178

Hey Winkle,

I'm a tentative yes, but will add myself to the list when I'm a little more sure,

will brew something in preparation...perhaps my belgian tripel. that thing was a friggin weapon!


----------



## winkle

The location is in downtown Everton Park, in case anyone was wondering. There is also space for parking and swags if required - more details later on.


----------



## pommiebloke

Just round the corner from me.

So at the risk of repeating myself, is this open to anyone?


----------



## Rowy

pommiebloke said:


> Just round the corner from me.
> 
> So at the risk of repeating myself, is this open to anyone?


My experience is that it sure is! A bloody good time as well :chug:


----------



## bonj

pommiebloke said:


> So at the risk of repeating myself, is this open to anyone?


Only if you're a brewer....


----------



## winkle

Well, brew up a batch, give it time to condition, then add your name to the list if you reckon its up to speed.
Otherwise, add your name to the attending list and bring a few bottles along for feedback - lots of the guys will be bringing party kegs/kegs along as well,its mainly a social gathering (_and a chance for inflatable sheep to strut thier stuff_).


----------



## Rowy

Also you need to put your name on the list. As you can see I generally stuff this up but someone always comes along and fixes it.....................thanks Parks :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> Only if you're a brewer....


Or a non-brewing transvestite. Got enough of the brewing ones already. h34r:
Pics please if it's not too early?


----------



## Rowy

TidalPete said:


> Or a non-brewing transvestite. Got enough of the brewing ones already. h34r:


Leave NickB and King Brown out of this Pete.


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> Or a non-brewing transvestite.


Is InCider coming?


----------



## NickB

You've really gotta be careful of the InCiders and Chappos at the swap....


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> Is InCider coming?


Not sure Bonj,
It's easy to get pulled over when riding your motorbike to Brissie in drag.  Telling them your (Everton Park) destination is another minus. :lol:
AHHHhhhh, the old Chap-Chap! Where* IS* he?


----------



## Batz

scottc1178 said:


> Hey Winkle,
> 
> I'm a tentative yes, but will add myself to the list when I'm a little more sure,
> 
> will brew something in preparation...perhaps my belgian tripel. that thing was a friggin weapon!


That's possibly a good idea Scott, save getting hammered if your called off to work or something.


1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7.
8.
9.
10.

Attending
1. Florian
2.
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)


----------



## Parks

Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7.
8.
9.
10.

Attending
1. Florian
2. 
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)

Guys, keep the PET warning at the top. I've now been to the past 3 of these and at least one of the new guys have bottled in glass each time.


----------



## Snow

Good on ya Winkle. Great to have another AHB gathering to put in my wife's diary!

Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*


1. Winkle - Saison Noir

2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops

3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.

4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)

5. Parks - American Pale Ale

6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic

7.

8.

9.

10.


Attending

1. Florian

2. Batz ( Work pending)

3. Bonj

4. TidalPete (Work pending)

5. Angus ('er indoors pending)

6. Snow (Wife pending)


----------



## BPH87

Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8.
9.
10.
Attending
1. Florian
2. Batz (Work pending)
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)

6. Snow (Wife pending)


----------



## Batz

Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8.
9.
10.


Attending
1. Florian
2
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)

6. Snow (Wife pending)


----------



## benken25

Batz said:


> Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*
> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir
> 2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
> 3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
> 4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
> 5. Parks - American Pale Ale
> 6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
> 7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
> 8.benken25 not sure ye
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> 
> Attending
> 1. Florian
> 2
> 3. Bonj
> 4. TidalPete (Work pending)
> 5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
> 
> 6. Snow (Wife pending)


----------



## Florian

What happened, Batz? And more importantly, why does BenKen25 like this?


----------



## Batz

Florian said:


> What happened, Batz? And more importantly, why does BenKen25 like this?



Go back to post 35, why does BenKen25 like this? Seems the only reason is he does not like me.
How could that happen?

Batz


----------



## dougsbrew

Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML GLASS BOTTLES*

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7.
8.
9.
10.

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)


----------



## TidalPete

:huh:



> Seems the only reason is he does not like me.
> How could that happen?



Batz


----------



## benken25

Batz said:


> Go back to post 35, why does BenKen25 like this? Seems the only reason is he does not like me.
> How could that happen?
> 
> Batz


 batz not used to the new phone format was trying to quote. Turns out the green tick in the corner is like not quote


----------



## BPH87

Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9.
10.


Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending)

*[SIZE=11.666666030883789px]Try not to knock people off the list please![/SIZE]*


----------



## kegs23

Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10.


Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending)


----------



## kegs23

as a member of the gold club
we where talking about entering the next case swap and doing a club brew for the swap,
is this ok to do, if somebody gives the ok ill add the club to the list,


----------



## kegs23

the whole club is not turning up, just thought it would be a good way of getting a few different beer to taste a the following meeting down the coast,


----------



## bradsbrew

Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB


Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending)


----------



## bradsbrew

kegs23 said:


> as a member of the gold club
> we where talking about entering the next case swap and doing a club brew for the swap,
> is this ok to do, if somebody gives the ok ill add the club to the list,


Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Aydos

I can't see there being a drama if there is MORE cases in the swap. This could only be a good thing!


----------



## Parks

bradsbrew said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me.


I concur.


----------



## bradsbrew

King Brown Brewing said:


> feet first my son....
> 
> Are you actually going to show to this one brad?


Date works well for me.


----------



## tazman1967

Go the Gold Coast Club, sounds a great idea.


----------



## kegs23

[SIZE=11.66px]Swapping - [/SIZE]*SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*

[SIZE=11.66px]1. Winkle - Saison Noir[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]5. Parks - American Pale Ale[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]8. BenKen25 - not sure yet[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB[/SIZE]
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)

[SIZE=11.66px]Attending[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]1. Florian[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]2. Dougsbrew[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]3. Bonj[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]4. TidalPete (Work pending)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]5. Angus ('er indoors pending)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11.66px]6. Snow (Wife pending)[/SIZE]


----------



## lukiferj

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES


1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
18.


Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending)
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)


----------



## Batz

Talking to someone today and if things remain as they should then I'll be free at this time.......broke but not working. 

Is Luke coming to this swap?

Batz


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friendship is like a typical type of grape. Those who do
> not get it say it sour. Even those who get it say it sour if they spit it
> 
> 
> 
> Batz
Click to expand...


----------



## pommiebloke

Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13.
14.
15.
16.
18.


Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending)
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)


----------



## pommiebloke

Seems rude not to join in seeing as it's just down the road. Got a bitter in the cube at the moment, only my 2nd ever full-size AG so will be interesting to see how it comes out.


----------



## lukiferj

Batz said:


> Talking to someone today and if things remain as they should then I'll be free at this time.......broke but not working.
> 
> Is Luke coming to this swap?
> 
> Batz


This Luke yes, any other Luke's unknown...


----------



## winkle

lukiferj said:


> This Luke yes, any other Luke's unknown...


There are a few others 
(you talking 'bout GG or Guttersnipe Batz?)


----------



## lukiferj

winkle said:


> There are a few others
> (you talking 'bout GG or Guttersnipe Batz?)


I thought I was the only one. Well me and that guy from that book about Jebus


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> There are a few others
> (you talking 'bout GG or Guttersnipe Batz?)


The Luke who caused me all the grief at a swap passed.


----------



## lukiferj

Batz said:


> The Luke who caused me all the grief at a swap passed.


Not me. Yet.


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> The Luke who caused me all the grief at a swap passed.


scoundrelrogue ...


_edit: turns out there's no underscore_


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13.
14.
15.
16.
18.


Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending)
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Liam_Snorkel (potentially swapping - will update)

Attending if welcome. It'll be good to meet some more of you blokes and catch up with those I have! Cheers.


----------



## winkle

No problems :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

There is an unfortunate lack of boobs and sheep in this thread.

Can anyone help to rectify this situation?


----------



## dougsbrew




----------



## Batz

It looks very much like I will not be working at this time, fingers crossed I can get there.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> It looks very much like I will not be working at this time, fingers crossed I can get there.


I still think that was an innovative way of keeping a breakfast bbq sausage warm.


----------



## TheCarbinator

Liam_snorkel said:


> Swapping - *SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ML PET BOTTLES*
> 
> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir
> 2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
> 3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
> 4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
> 5. Parks - American Pale Ale
> 6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
> 7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
> 8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
> 9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
> 10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
> 11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
> 12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
> 13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 18.
> 
> 
> Attending
> 1. Florian
> 2. Dougsbrew
> 3. Bonj
> 4. TidalPete (Work pending)
> 5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
> 6. Snow (Wife pending)
> 7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
> 8. Liam_Snorkel (potentially swapping - will update)
> 
> Attending if welcome. It'll be good to meet some more of you blokes and catch up with those I have! Cheers.


----------



## potof4x

I'll throw a will-attend-if-i-can-attend into the mix. Also a will-swap-if-Icanavoidfuckingupatleastonebatch-also.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> I still think that was an innovative way of keeping a breakfast bbq sausage warm.



Insider ate that, and Barbra smiled,then so did Banjo....he can be weird sometimes. h34r: h34r:


----------



## winkle

I still have the image of Incider 'eating' rollmops firmly etched in my memory :icon_vomit:


----------



## winkle

My batch of swap beer will be brewed next week, so it should be well conditioned by June.


----------



## sqyre

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14.
15.
16.
18.
Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending)
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Liam_Snorkel (potentially swapping - will update)
9. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...


----------



## winkle

Be good to see you again Sqyre.
There has been some talk of borrowing Northside Hashs' spit roasting thingy and doing a few pork roasts (or a whole pigs bum I guess).
I'll see if anyone from BNH3 can remember where they've left it this time, thats if there's interest - otherwise the usual evening pizza run will be on.
Feel free to bring any dips, chips, jerky, cheese etc to provide grounding for the beer during the day.


----------



## winkle

Even better than GG's annoying waterpistol would be this
http://www.spinninghat.com/product/cap-zappa/

Should provide hours of endless fun "fu*k off!"s


----------



## scottc1178

winkle said:


> Even better than GG's annoying waterpistol would be this
> http://www.spinninghat.com/product/cap-zappa/
> 
> Should provide hours of endless fun "fu*k off!"s


It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye and/or crams that thing up someone's @rse!!

nonetheless, brilliant, that's going straight on my xmas wishlist!


----------



## Aydos

sqyre said:


> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir
> 2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
> 3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
> 4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
> 5. Parks - American Pale Ale
> 6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
> 7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
> 8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
> 9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
> 10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
> 11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
> 12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
> 13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
> 14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
> 15.
> 16.
> 18.
> Attending
> 1. Florian
> 2. Dougsbrew
> 3. Bonj
> 4. TidalPete (Work pending)
> 5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
> 6. Snow (Wife pending)
> 7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
> 8. Liam_Snorkel (potentially swapping - will update)
> 9. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

changed from attending to swapping. (just need to get my hands on some PET bottles)


Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16.
18.
Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending)
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...


----------



## winkle

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16.
18.
Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby 
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...


----------



## Gavo

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES


1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16.
18.

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby 
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time.


----------



## winkle

Good to have you back Gav. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo

winkle said:


> Good to have you back Gav. :icon_cheers:


Well I'm still lurking around, Just at the screen enough at work and by the time I am home I am pretty much brain dead. The missus has already put the date on the calender, I am looking foreward to this great event. I will try to bring a keg of some sort of beery stuff evn though I haven't done a brew since before Christmas.

Cheers
Gav.


----------



## kegs23

Gavo said:


> Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
> 
> 
> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir
> 2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
> 3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
> 4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
> 5. Parks - American Pale Ale
> 6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
> 7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
> 8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
> 9. kegs23 -double choc mocha stout
> 10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
> 11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
> 12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
> 13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
> 14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
> 15. Liam - something dark.
> 16.
> 18.
> 
> Attending
> 
> 1. Florian
> 2. Dougsbrew
> 3. Bonj
> 4. TidalPete (Work pending)
> 5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
> 6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
> 7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
> 8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
> 9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time.


looks like ill be swapping my double choc mocha stout, 4.28%
got 24 bottles conditioning right now, this is my 1st stout put some in a bottle and forced carbed it and it tasted pretty dam good,so looks like
i will not be filling bottle the morning of the swap like last time,
now just have to get the gold club brew on the go in the next week or two,,,,,,


----------



## benken25

kegs23 said:


> looks like ill be swapping my double choc mocha stout, 4.28%
> got 24 bottles conditioning right now, this is my 1st stout put some in a bottle and forced carbed it and it tasted pretty dam good,so looks like
> i will not be filling bottle the morning of the swap like last time,
> now just have to get the gold club brew on the go in the next week or two,,,,,,


great minds think alike. Im brewing a imperial moch stout at the moment i was planing to swap if it turns out. might keg it and do something else yet


----------



## winkle

Just bottled up my contribution for the swap, Saison Noire (6.8%abv & bottle conditioned) it should be drinking well by then  .
It is just possible that I may have a keg of Biere de Garde ready by then, although it might end up, ahem,_ 'reserved'_.


----------



## winkle

Even got a label to print up this time around.


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> Even got a label to print up this time around.


Give me your contact or I have vaays off maaakkking youu taaalk


----------



## scottc1178

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES


1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16.
18.

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby 
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)


----------



## Womball

scottc1178 said:


> Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
> 
> 
> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir
> 2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
> 3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
> 4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
> 5. Parks - American Pale Ale
> 6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
> 7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
> 8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
> 9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
> 10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
> 11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
> 12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
> 13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
> 14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
> 15. Liam - something dark.
> 16. Womball - Big nasty American Brown Ale or Imperial IPA
> 17.
> 
> Attending
> 
> 1. Florian
> 2. Dougsbrew
> 3. Bonj
> 4. TidalPete (Work pending)
> 5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
> 6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
> 7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
> 8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
> 9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
> 10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)


I'm in for my first case swap, happy to bring a Keg of my finest as well.


----------



## scoundrel

Batz said:


> The Luke who caused me all the grief at a swap passed.


 h34r: yeah he still lurks around the place.


----------



## scoundrel

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES


1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - I'm going to out Florian Florian. A Hefeweizen it shall be! (Or if the one I just did turns out crap an AIPA)
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
18.

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby 
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...

9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time

10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)


----------



## Rowy

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES


1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10. bradsbrew- Smoked Cock Ale, or maybe just an ESB
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
18.

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby 
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...

9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time

10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)


Updated swap beer.


----------



## bradsbrew

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES


1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - not sure ill brew 3 and see which one comes out best
10. bradsbrew- Amber Ale
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers) will discuss what where brewing on fridays meeting (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
18.

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...



9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time



10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)




Updated swap beer.


----------



## winkle

You got a leave pass for this one Brad?


----------



## Rowy

I don't see the scotsmans name on here yet..........................Hey Campbell WHERE THE BOODY HELL ARE YA!

Whats a swap without the bagpipes and a big blow up penis


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> You got a leave pass for this one Brad?


Yeah mate, I cut that date out of the calander so nothing else could be written there B)


----------



## kegs23

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES


1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Amber Ale
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
18.

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...



9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time



10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)



just updated kegs23 and goldclubs case swap beers
Updated swap beer.


----------



## Damien13

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Amber Ale
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
18.
Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
11. Damien13


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> I don't see the scotsmans name on here yet..........................Hey Campbell WHERE THE BOODY HELL ARE YA!
> 
> Whats a swap without the bagpipes and a big blow up penis


Come to think of it, he seems to have vanished off the site. Anyone seen him around at all? Maybe he's the new bagpipe addition to the Tokyo Shock Boys?


----------



## Rowy

He'll just be lurking Perry...........On a brighter note my swap beer gets bottled tomorrow night!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

brewed my swap beer last night. a choc porter.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Rowy said:


> He'll just be lurking Perry...........On a brighter note my swap beer gets bottled tomorrow night!


Gonna send us one, Rowy?


----------



## Rowy

Will do mate. I've got a couple of others for you to try as well. Meant to send them a few weeks ago. Will PM u over the weekend.


----------



## Womball

Gday,

Adding my name back on the list for the swap, it got dropped somewhere back in this thread. Happy to supply a keg as well. This will be my first swap so it should be interesting.....

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Amber Ale
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18.
Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
11. Damien13


Cheers,

Colin.


----------



## Beersuit

Thought I'd jump in on the swap after talking to the two Bens the other day. 

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Amber Ale
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout. 
19. 
Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
11. Damien13


----------



## winkle

Hmm, I'd best stop drinking anymore of my contribution for the swap.


----------



## kegs23

yeah i better do the same,,,,,ive only got 21 bottles,,,,, im sure one or two will drop out by the swap date,,,,,,
its getting closer,,,,,,


----------



## tazman1967

Beersuit said:


> Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir
> 2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
> 3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
> 4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
> 5. Parks - American Pale Ale
> 6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
> 7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
> 8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
> 9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
> 10. bradsbrew- Amber Ale
> 11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
> 12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
> 13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
> 14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
> 15. Liam - something dark.
> 16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
> 17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
> 18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
> 19.
> Attending
> 1. Florian
> 2. Dougsbrew
> 3. Bonj
> 4. TidalPete (Work pending)
> 5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
> 6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
> 7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
> 8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
> 9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
> 10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
> 11. Damien13


Sorry Guys, but with my recent house move I am unable to have a Belgian conditioned in time for the swap.
BUT.. I will still have a beer ready for the swap.
Beer list updated.
Cheers 

Edit spelling


----------



## bradsbrew

What are we doing for food? Are we all bringing something or buying pizza's etc.


----------



## bradsbrew

Getting closer now, updated my swap beer, keg for the day and food.

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. pommiebloke - probably some kind of English ale if it turns out ok
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19.
Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
11. Damien13

*Food.*

Bradsbrew- Either hotdogs again or some pulled pork and rolls.

*Kegs on tap.*

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager


----------



## sillyboybrybry

I'm looking at this list and thinking I am pretty sure I have not offended anyone on it yet.
Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I might put my hand up and say hey can I come I promise not to offend anyone until we are all too drunk to really remember what it is I said to offend you in the morning.
I have a whole lot of pilsner fermenting right now so would pencil that in as being a keg to bring.
I am not fond of PET and dont think I have enough PET bottles to do a case.


----------



## bradsbrew

Come along Brybry, they are a great get together and bring some extra keg lube for your initiation.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Petrol-Gel-4oz-113-4g-Food-Grade-Sanitary-White-Grease-Lubricant-Keg-Lube-/150942725702?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2324e33646&_uhb=1

how many tubes will i need?


----------



## Parks

sillyboybrybry said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I might put my hand up and say hey can I come I promise not to offend anyone until we are all too drunk to really remember what it is I said to offend you in the morning.


Not with that attitude. You wouldn't hear Rowy vouching not to offend anyone.

Bloody hell!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

you can practice with one of these: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rubber-Fist-/321115282501?pt=UK_Collectables_Ornaments_RL&var&hash=item4ac3f65c45&_uhb=1


----------



## bradsbrew

Geezus christ guys, I was only suggesting Brybry change over the taps on the empty kegs. However Liam, I am glad you suggested to use the female cast version and not the Rowy version, he is a newbie.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Liam_snorkel said:


> you can practice with one of these: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Rubber-Fist-/321115282501?pt=UK_Collectables_Ornaments_RL&var&hash=item4ac3f65c45&_uhb=1


I have one of those in brown. Saves cleaning time.


----------



## of mice and gods

Out of curiosity, why only PET bottles? Have there been problems with people being glassed at these case swaps?


----------



## NickB

Bottle bombs, and dropped bottles. One of last years entrants nearly lost an eye to a bottle bomb just before the swap.... Dangerous stuff!


----------



## bradsbrew

of mice and gods said:


> Out of curiosity, why only PET bottles? Have there been problems with people being glassed at these case swaps?





NickB said:


> Bottle bombs, and dropped bottles. One of last years entrants nearly lost an eye to a bottle bomb just before the swap.... Dangerous stuff!


----------



## pommiebloke

I can no longer make it, sorry!

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Some sort of Belgian, Dubbel, Tripple or a Quad. Have to see what turns out best after conditioning.
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Amber Ale
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
13. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
14. Liam - something dark.
15. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
11. Damien13


----------



## Liam_snorkel

at last count there were 18 swapping?


----------



## of mice and gods

OK, makes sense. They're pretty gnarly when they go off and you never know if someone else has bottled too early, over primed, etc. I don't have time to get anything down for this anyway, but I guess I'll need to get some PET bottles for the next case swap 

Bradsbrew, is that a coopers bottle shard or a twist top?


----------



## Rowy

**** me someone mentions the rubber fist and the poms piss off! The pricks used to pant for it. At least us krauts know what to do with a rubber fist hey Florian.


----------



## Florian

Exactly!


----------



## bradsbrew

Updating the current list.

Can the drop offs just wipe their name off and leave a blank space instead of changing numbers.

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12.
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19.
Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
11. Damien13



Food.



Bradsbrew- Either hotdogs again or some pulled pork and rolls.



Kegs on tap.



Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager


----------



## Rowy

Updating the current list.

Can the drop offs just wipe their name off and leave a blank space instead of changing numbers.

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12.
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19.
Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
11. Damien13

Food.

Bradsbrew- Either hotdogs again or some pulled pork and rolls.
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Updating the current list.

Can the drop offs just wipe their name off and leave a blank space instead of changing numbers.

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12.
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19.
Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. Lukiferj (May end up swapping but will see how my first AG goes, which is currently fermenting)
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
11. Damien13
12. Sillyboybrybry - will probably bring a keg not sure of what yet 

Food.

Bradsbrew- Either hotdogs again or some pulled pork and rolls.
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
Sillyboybrybry - I am down with pizza 
Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA


----------



## lukiferj

Updating the current list.

Can the drop offs just wipe their name off and leave a blank space instead of changing numbers.

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Not sure on what im making yet
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19.
Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. 
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
11. Damien13

Food.

Bradsbrew- Either hotdogs again or some pulled pork and rolls.
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA

How does the keg setup work? Do we need to bring gas/tap etc or just the keg?


----------



## NickB

Self contained set ups work the best. PM Winkle if you need a spot on the bar, if there's one going.

Usually there's some spare gas around if you don't have a portable bottle.

Cheers


----------



## lukiferj

Cheers NickB. I have a pluto gun but no portable gas. Might see what I can rustle up for a keg too. Keen for any kind of feedback.


----------



## NickB

I'm sure you can borrow a few squirts of gas if needed throughout the day. At worst, bring some bottles!


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> Usually there's some spare gas around if you don't have a portable bottle.
> 
> Cheers





lukiferj said:


> Cheers NickB. I have a pluto gun but no portable gas.





NickB said:


> I'm sure you can borrow a few squirts of gas if needed throughout the day.


Tidalpete is always happy to share his gas. Just don't let it near your beer.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

So are you guys all babbs members?


----------



## Parks

sillyboybrybry said:


> So are you guys all babbs members?


bout 50%


----------



## NickB

I am but only once a month


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'll bring a keg if I can build some kind of ghetto setup before then.


----------



## winkle

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll bring a keg if I can build some kind of ghetto setup before then.


Have a look through past swaps and you should see Stillscottish's tap-on-a-stick setup. Nothing getto 'bout that  .
Otherwise we'll see what taps are unassigned.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Cool, I'll bring one anyway. Worst case I can always stand it up in my esky with a bronco tap. Should be cool enough in july to get away with it


----------



## bradsbrew

Liam_snorkel said:


> Worst case I can always stand it up in my esky with a bronco tap.


Well that's getting a bit fancy!


----------



## kegs23

i think ill bring 2x 9L kegs,,,,,,not sure what ill bring but will have something that will go down easy,,,,,,


----------



## Florian

I can bring a few broccoli boxes if anyone is keen, always heaps of them around the place.
Just fill with ice and you're cold for a few days.

BYO cutting knife, drip tray and marker :lol:







Will have one or two spare gas QD on the bottle, so just park your keg next to mine if you can't bring your own gas.


----------



## dougsbrew

kegs23 said:


> i think ill bring 2x 9L kegs,,,,,,not sure what ill bring but will have something that will go down easy,,,,,,


I like the way your thinking, we have a bit in common..


----------



## bradsbrew

kegs23 said:


> ,,,,,not sure what ill bring but will have something that will go down easy,,,,,,


Your bringing Incider?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Florian said:


> broccoli box


Problem solved, I have a couple of those in the shed. Will also bring gas & 3 QDs.


----------



## of mice and gods

OT but I like your keg jacket florian.


----------



## lukiferj

Just bottled my swap beer... and remembered why I keg :huh:


----------



## TidalPete

Huummm? You're all too young. 

Perhaps?

Maybe?

I just might rock up???????????????????????????


(Work permitting)

:lol:


----------



## Rowy

You bloody better Pete!


----------



## lukiferj

TidalPete said:


> Huummm? You're all too young.
> 
> Perhaps?
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> I just might rock up???????????????????????????
> 
> 
> (Work permitting)
> 
> :lol:


Too young for what? Now I'm getting nervous h34r:


----------



## Florian

TidalPete said:


> Huummm? You're all too young.
> I just might rock up???????????????????????????


that'd make my day, Pete!

swaps just aren't the same without you.


----------



## Aydos

Updating the current list.

Can the drop offs just wipe their name off and leave a blank space instead of changing numbers.

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19.
Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete (Work pending)
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. 
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
11. Damien13

Food.

Bradsbrew- Either hotdogs again or some pulled pork and rolls.
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

TIIIIIDDDDAAAALLLLLLL PEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Batz

Well it's looks as if there is no work on the horizon for June, therefore I'm a starter. :beerbang:

I'm sure to have a party keg of something to bring along, and will also bring the usual bacon and eggs for brekky. With a little effort I may even get a brew bottled for the swap.

Batz h34r:


----------



## TidalPete

aydos said:


> Updating the current list.
> 
> Can the drop offs just wipe their name off and leave a blank space instead of changing numbers.
> 
> Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir
> 2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
> 3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
> 4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
> 5. Parks - American Pale Ale
> 6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
> 7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
> 8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
> 9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
> 10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
> 11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
> 12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
> 13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
> 14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
> 15. Liam - something dark.
> 16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
> 17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
> 18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
> 19.
> Attending
> 1. Florian
> 2. Dougsbrew
> 3. Bonj
> 4. TidalPete
> 5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
> 6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
> 7.
> 8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
> 9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
> 10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
> 11. Damien13
> 
> Food.
> 
> Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
> Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
> TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
> 
> Kegs on tap.
> 
> Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
> Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
> TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)


Updating Swap stuff. Thanks for the bed Perry.


----------



## Batz

(Work permitting) :angry:.................or not permitting.

I just received a call and have to fly out to work in the morning, a break down in some place out west. From what I hear it's a biggie so my swap beer is defiantly out, fingers crossed I will be back in time for the swap.

I'll have a better idea after a few days at work.

Batz


----------



## winkle

Errrk, know that feeling Batz. Hopefully the new mob I'm working for don't pull anything like that.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Errrk, know that feeling Batz. Hopefully the new mob I'm working for don't pull anything like that.



That's how it's works for me mate, happy to get some work ATM. Funny thing I also got a start in July today as well.

Don't give up I still might make it.

Batz


----------



## [email protected]

Updating the current list.

Can the drop offs just wipe their name off and leave a blank space instead of changing numbers.

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete 
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Snow (Wife pending) drinking at the rugby
7. 
8. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
9. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
10. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
11. Damien13

Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)


----------



## Snow

Can the drop offs just wipe their name off and leave a blank space instead of changing numbers.

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete 
5. Angus ('er indoors pending)
6. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
7. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
8. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
9. Damien13

Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)


Sorry guys - I'm out. I will be at the rugby. Bummer, as these swaps are a highlight of my drinking year 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bradsbrew

Snow said:


> Sorry guys - I'm out. I will be at the rugby. Bummer, as these swaps are a highlight of my drinking year
> 
> Cheers - Snow


Now who's going to witness my darting brilliance.


----------



## angus_grant

Snow said:


> Can the drop offs just wipe their name off and leave a blank space instead of changing numbers.
> 
> Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir
> 2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
> 3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
> 4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
> 5. Parks - American Pale Ale
> 6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
> 7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
> 8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
> 9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
> 10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
> 11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
> 12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
> 13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
> 14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
> 15. Liam - something dark.
> 16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
> 17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
> 18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
> 19. Gav - likely APA
> 20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time
> 
> Attending
> 1. Florian
> 2. Dougsbrew
> 3. Bonj
> 4. TidalPete
> 5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
> 6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
> 7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
> 8. Damien13
> 
> Food.
> 
> Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
> Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
> TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
> 
> Kegs on tap.
> 
> Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
> Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
> TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
> 
> 
> Sorry guys - I'm out. I will be at the rugby. Bummer, as these swaps are a highlight of my drinking year
> 
> Cheers - Snow


Arse, I'm out. Wife has organised a weekend away with the girls on the same date. Who am I to argue as it will be her first weekend away since the birth of our boy a year ago.

Instead I will be cranking out 3 or 4 batches over the weekend as I will have uninterrupted brew time except for when the boy wants some food, or some water, or nappy changed, or sleep time, or bath time, or whinging time, or some attention, etc, etc.. Hmm, maybe 3 batches is a bit ambitious..... he he!!

Have fun lads!! :beer:


----------



## Rowy

I hope the swapping number doesn't get too much bigger....................or a couple of people will have to settle for a bottle of youngs choc stout!


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> ....................or a couple of people will have to settle for a bottle of youngs chic stout!


Geez, Rowy I had to give that a second read.


----------



## lukiferj

Rowy said:


> I hope the swapping number doesn't get too much bigger....................or a couple of people will have to settle for a bottle of youngs chic stout!


I was thinking the same thing! Does this thing get capped? (I'll take one of each :lol: )




bradsbrew said:


> Geez, Rowy I had to give that a second read.


This just got awkward :huh:


----------



## Rowy

Oops damn auto correct.....I meant choc.......honest I did!


----------



## roverfj1200

Can the drop offs just wipe their name off and leave a blank space instead of changing numbers.

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - something vaguely drinkable, possibly porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete 
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> I hope the swapping number doesn't get too much bigger....................


Don't worry there will be the drop outs and we will be lucky to get 15 swappers come the day. I would like to see around 24 swappers but going by past efforts I am highly doubtful.

Cheers


----------



## lukiferj

bradsbrew said:


> Don't worry there will be the drop outs and we will be lucky to get 15 swappers come the day. I would like to see around 24 swappers but going by past efforts I am highly doubtful.
> 
> Cheers


I hope not. But these types of things to tend to drop off when it's go time.


----------



## winkle

> I hope the swapping number doesn't get too much bigger..........


Me too.


----------



## scoundrel

Can the drop offs just wipe their name off and leave a blank space instead of changing numbers.

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - not sure yet
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete 
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA

updating the list.


----------



## scoundrel

there is an alarming lack of tits in this thread. problem rectified


----------



## TidalPete

Not saying a dicky bird. h34r: :lol:


----------



## Rowy

scoundrelrogue said:


> there is an alarming lack of tits in this thread. problem rectified


My thanks sir for your time in attending to our appalling lack of mamaries.


----------



## TidalPete

Sitting here at the computer watching the Tigers v Devils (Qld Cup) when it occurred to me that we could well be creating a world first by attending a Christmas-in-June? :blink: :lol:
Not all that long now! 
Cheers Perry. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Florian

Hang on - that's already in a month?

i better get stuff organised then. 

Not sure what beer to bring yet, kegerator has been dry for a few month now. Got a few cubes ready, just gotta start fermenting. 
Looks like i might either bring a Cascade Pils or a 2% APA.


----------



## winkle

Wasn't the last one in June as well? July is full of Beer judging , good beer week, etc. that many of us will be attending hence the June date. I think SWMBO is intending to do some roasts this year to avoid the wear and tear on the dunny caused by curries.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Florian said:


> Hang on - that's already in a month?
> 
> i better get stuff organised then.
> 
> Not sure what beer to bring yet, kegerator has been dry for a few month now. Got a few cubes ready, just gotta start fermenting.
> Looks like i might either bring a Cascade Pils or a 2% APA.


A 2% APA???? No wonder you are always the last man standing...


----------



## Florian

Nah, that's a new thing...


----------



## Aydos

Still quite a large list of swappers in the meet. Hopefully we font get any more as I only have 1 keg of it ha ha.


----------



## TidalPete

aydos said:


> Still quite a large list of swappers in the meet. Hopefully we font get any more as I only have 1 keg of it ha ha.


Plenty of time for the final adjustment aydos. We sometimes see them ---


----------



## Aydos

Thought I would add some boobs to this thread.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Brewed my swap contribution (for the second time) yesterday. A porter roughly based on a meantime London porter clone, except with 600g of home roasted MO instead of smoked malt. I was aiming for brown malt but it ended up a lot drier and more bitter (upon biting) than TF Brown in a side-by-side. Adjusted the hops down a notch to counter the bitterness.


----------



## kegs23

well june is going to be a full month of drinking for me,full weekends for the whole month, glade i have a small stock pile of beer to drink,,,,,,,


----------



## benken25

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete 
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA

updating the list.

will be bottling mine during the week


----------



## Rowy

Hey King Brown I just read your beer! I resemble that remark you prick,


----------



## winkle

Rowy said:


> Hey King Brown I just read your beer! I resemble that remark you prick,


Ha ha ha. Hey, are we on for synchronised brewing this weekend ol' chap? I gotta get an order in to a mightly hungover Ross.


----------



## InCider

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - Wanker - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian (Safe from Beaudesert RBTs up this way mate)
2. Dougsbrew (In possession of Gympie's communal banjo)
3. Bonj (has hair like a girl)
4. TidalPete ( me old mate :super: )
5. Sqyre... ( keeps spending my child support money on brewing bling) I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
Food.
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!


----------



## TidalPete

Oh dear! He's Bacckkk! h34r: :beer:


----------



## InCider

Back ... and thirsty! :super:


----------



## Florian

Posting pictures of yourself there, Pete?


----------



## winkle

I think we'll cap the swappers at 20. If you want to swap but missed out put your name down as reserve(s) and you can take the place of somebody who drops out (and that will happen).
Don't forget to bring a drinking vessel along with you on the day - smaller is better if you intend staying up with Florian


----------



## Liam_snorkel




----------



## winkle

Liam_snorkel said:


>


Well, you won't lose that one.


----------



## Parks

winkle said:


> Well, you won't lose that one.


And it comes with a portrait of Rowy on it!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Liam_snorkel said:


>


Or break it hey NickB?


----------



## InCider

I've got mine picked out....


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> I've got mine picked out....


Not one of these??


----------



## winkle

If anyone can bring some *Firewood*, it will be appreciated - some of us are real pyros, so our stocks will swiftly vanish.


----------



## roverfj1200

winkle said:


> If anyone can bring some *Firewood*, it will be appreciated - some of us are real pyros, so our stocks will swiftly vanish.


Yeap....


----------



## InCider

Winkle, can I bring my friend? Baa Bra will come if she's not up on blocks/got the painters in.


----------



## j-dunn

Howdy. Don't hold it against me but I'm Joe, Inciders mate. Hope I'm welcome. I'll bring a keg to share.


----------



## Rowy

Parks said:


> And it comes with a portrait of Rowy on it!


Cart smunt


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> If anyone can bring some *Firewood*, it will be appreciated - some of us are real pyros, so our stocks will swiftly vanish.


I will once again assist my dear man.


----------



## TidalPete

j-dunn said:


> Howdy. Don't hold it against me but I'm Joe, Inciders mate.


Sounds logical? :blink:
A sheep & a pig romping around together.
Stranger things have happened in Mansborough (but not many) :lol:


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> Sounds logical? :blink:
> A sheep & a pig romping around together.
> Stranger things have happened in Mansborough (but not many) :lol:


Pigs are welcome at the Hogshead Brauhaus I should think Pete - you can show me that raw bacon trick you did at the Batcave!


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> Pigs are welcome at the Hogshead Brauhaus I should think Pete - you can show me that raw bacon trick you did at the Batcave!


Raw bacon trick still works. Not long now!


----------



## j-dunn

TidalPete said:


> Raw bacon trick still works. Not long now!


Hmm raw bacon trick. Should i be worried?


----------



## winkle

Ask Lobby.


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Ask Lobby.


I'd love to, but he's not talking to me after I jumped in your pond...


----------



## Rowy

InCider said:


> I'd love to, but he's not talking to me after I jumped in your pond...


Love what you've done with the place Perry.


----------



## bradsbrew

j-dunn said:


> Howdy. Don't hold it against me but I'm Joe, Inciders mate. Hope I'm welcome. I'll bring a keg to share.


I'm sure you'll be welcome. Why would anyone who's taking Incider home not be welcome. :lol:


----------



## winkle

He never really fully recovered from the Atomic Wedgie did he?





(For some reason it always looks better when chicks do it).


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> I'm sure you'll be welcome. Why would anyone who's taking Incider home not be welcome. :lol:


Jo will be welcome and he'll love the man-love. As long as he doesn't brag about the size of my dick and how he much he loves it like someone I know...


----------



## winkle

Dat boy sure got a purdy mouth.


----------



## InCider

_*Baa Bra has a purdy mouth too! *_


----------



## winkle

On the pool table, how crass? Lucky its not snooker.


----------



## InCider

winkle said:



> On the pool table, how crass? Lucky its not snooker.


Either game is fine, she's a skilled ball handler :super:


----------



## bradsbrew

For any newbies, if you play blind folded pool with Incider do not take up his offer to hand you the 'cue' or to get the 'ball' out of the 'pocket'


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> For any newbies, if you play blind folded pool with Incider do not take up his offer to hand you the 'cue' or to get the 'ball' out of the 'pocket'


I'll be on my best behaviour as always!


----------



## Rowy

If Parks is going to interfere with said sheep you will need to pad out his point of entry.............I'm advised he lacks a bit in the downstairs area! Mind you King Brown and NickB have been with baa bra so same same really.


----------



## NickB

Best 30 seconds of my life.


----------



## TidalPete

BenKen25 said:


> Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir
> 2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
> 3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
> 4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
> 5. Parks - American Pale Ale
> 6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
> 7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
> 8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
> 9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
> 10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
> 11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
> 12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
> 13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
> 14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
> 15. Liam - something dark.
> 16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
> 17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
> 18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
> 19. Gav - likely APA
> 20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time
> 
> Attending
> 1. Florian
> 2. Dougsbrew
> 3. Bonj
> 4. TidalPete
> 5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
> 6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
> 7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
> 8. Damien13
> 9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
> Food.
> 
> Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
> Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
> TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
> scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
> 
> Kegs on tap.
> 
> Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
> Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
> TidalPete - Silver Gull Golden Ale
> scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA


Changing the contents of my contribution keg

There seem to be a lot of us attending. We may need more brekky donations? h34r:


----------



## Florian

Pete, if you would remove the quote tags before posting then at least I could now quote your post and update my keg for the day. 

While going back 100 pages to find the list you quoted I also noticed that the swap whore got dropped off the list.


----------



## Florian

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Imperial Brown/Stout
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete 
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)

Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils


----------



## TidalPete

My apologies Flo. I had to go back 3 pages to find a list not altered by said swap whore then forgot to update for him, Joe, etc to whom I also say sorry. :beer:
Getting too excited I guess what with under 2 weeks to go?


----------



## Florian

Joe??? I better have a look and edit him back in as well...

EDIT: He's back!


----------



## winkle

Shit, still 20 in the swap. Much better than the 12 or so last time. I'd better start doing some planning for this :huh:


----------



## Florian

winkle said:


> Shit, still 20 in the swap. Much better than the 12 or so last time. I'd better start doing some planning for this :huh:


Maybe start a confirmation round nice and early to get some more exact numbers? Not that that'd prevent anyone from dropping out late...


----------



## bradsbrew

Had to take my swap beer out of the tapped fridge to avoid drinking it, might have to take the Vic lager out of the tapped fridge as well and put it in the lager fridge.

Guess I should think about cleaning and setting up the CPBF, put on my PPE, coveralls and tape plastic on the ceiling.

Not long now!  to :icon_vomit: to  to :wub:


----------



## Womball

Gents,

I'm off to Shanghai for work on Wednesday for a couple of weeks, so I can't make the case swap sorry. However, rather than pulling out altogether, I have a very nice Sweet Stout kegged and ready to go. I brewed a double batch I'm half way through the first keg.

I was either going to bottle it for the swap just supply the keg itself if somebody is happy to swing by Drewvale before Tuesday to pick it up or I can drop it off locally.

Cheers,

Colin.


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Had to take my swap beer out of the tapped fridge to avoid drinking it, might have to take the Vic lager out of the tapped fridge as well and put it in the lager fridge.
> 
> Guess I should think about cleaning and setting up the CPBF, put on my PPE, coveralls and tape plastic on the ceiling.
> 
> Not long now!  to :icon_vomit: to  to


Your sausage pot is still here


----------



## BPH87

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Not sure yet
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete 
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)

Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils


----------



## TheCarbinator

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)

Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Will bring a keg or two of mystery, throw in for Pizza, also bring some snacks. 

I have quite a decent butcher nearby; would it be appropriate for me to bring some steaks/snags/rolls etc or is pizza teh go?


----------



## TidalPete

Night-time is usually pizza-time Liam & everybody tosses in the $$$'s.
Snacks are an added bonus IIRC.
Something for brekky would be good mate. Eggs\bacon\snags might be in short supply as is butter, bread\bread rolls, etc. PLENTY OF HASH BROWNS AVAILABLE ALREADY. 

Looking forward to putting a face to the name & sampling those "mystery" kegs.


----------



## NickB

I'll bring some hash browns Pete h34r:


----------



## Gavo

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)

Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Gavo - Some dodgy APA I pull out of the fridge that morning


Cheers,
Gavo.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan 

Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Gavo - Some dodgy APA I pull out of the fridge that morning
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.


----------



## Rowy

NickB said:


> I'll bring some hash browns Pete h34r:


As long as they're not made from Red Lentils.


----------



## Batz

Home again and no work for a month, so I might just be able to make it this time.

I think I have a party keg of Uncle Dunkel around here I could bring as well.

Batz


----------



## Rowy

Batz said:


> Home again and no work for a month, so I might just be able to make it this time.
> 
> I think I have a party keg of Uncle Dunkel around here I could bring as well.
> 
> Batz


Ahhh Uncle Dunkel........easily my favourite Uncle!


----------



## Batz

Rowy said:


> Ahhh Uncle Dunkel........easily my favourite Uncle!


The same Dunkel but different mate, I remember you liking it here but I think this one's better. It'll be nice to have a beer with you again.

Batz


----------



## Rowy

If its better I can't wait to give it a crack. The one we had at your place was a ripper. Should be a good night I think even if NickB and King brown turn up


----------



## Aydos

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan 
13. Maxbroner

Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Gavo - Some dodgy APA I pull out of the fridge that morning
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.


----------



## j-dunn

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)

Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!


----------



## Parks

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - currently nursing a Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner

Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.

Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

excellent - removed from the list again!


----------



## Parks

sillyboybrybry said:


> excellent - removed from the list again!


I can't see your name on your last update :blink:


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Parks said:


> I can't see your name on your last update :blink:


Bryan is my name - there was another addition after me as well. (maxBroner)
All good I think Mr Dunn cut us off before you got the chance.


----------



## Parks

Ah, well, that's what you get for not using your screen name


----------



## Parks

I have added you and Maxboner back in - can you check?

Probably worth everyone checking they're on there if they expect to be.

< 2 weeks now!


----------



## Batz

See post 438 here

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/9510-show-us-your-beer-engines/page-22#entry1042317

Could we have more beer engines at our swap?


Oh and a couple of boobs to keep it on topic.


----------



## Rowy

Batz said:


> See post 438 here
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/9510-show-us-your-beer-engines/page-22#entry1042317
> 
> Could we have more beer engines at our swap?
> 
> 
> Oh and a couple of boobs to keep it on topic.


Now I could spend some time drinking from those engines!


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Parks said:


> I have added you and Maxboner back in - can you check?
> 
> Probably worth everyone checking they're on there if they expect to be.
> 
> < 2 weeks now!


People are probably checking to see if they can somehow remove me again h34r:


----------



## Beersuit

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES
1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending
1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner

Food.

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky. 

Kegs on tap.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage 

Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.


----------



## bradsbrew

Hey Bry Bry, how are you going to fit Paul Gallen in a keg?


----------



## kegs23

getting pretty amped up for the swap,,,,,about what time is kick off time,might work a few hours on sat to make some cash, has i guessing sunday is going to be a right off,


----------



## Rowy

kegs23 said:


> getting pretty amped up for the swap,,,,,about what time is kick off time,might work a few hours on sat to make some cash, has i guessing sunday is going to be a right off,


Sunday won't be good.


----------



## bradsbrew

I am supposed to play cricket the sunday following, really don't think that will happen. Or I could just have a top up and play like Boonie.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Bry Bry, how are you going to fit Paul Gallen in a keg?


not sure yet. Thinking if I tell him he is a pussy if he doesn't get in he will.


----------



## bradsbrew

sillyboybrybry said:


> not sure yet. Thinking if I tell him he is a pussy if he doesn't get in he will.


Just tell him there is a box of smart in the bottom, then a swift kick as he has a look in.


----------



## Rowy

*Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES*

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

*Attending*

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner
14. Wombil

*Food.*

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.

*Kegs on tap*.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.


Added Wombils name. He's getting forgetful in his advanced years!


----------



## Rowy

Hey gents if your swapping can you indicate on your bottle whether its ready to drink straight away or needs a bit more time for example. A good reason for this may be a situation where you've gone from fermenter to bottle on the morning of the swap. Some poor bastards likely to sit back the next day to enjoy your brew and he ******* chokes on your carb drop! This might be a slight exaggeration but you get the picture. A drink after date is handy.


----------



## wombil

*Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES*

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

*Attending*

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner
14. Wombil

*Food.*

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.

*Kegs on tap*.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.


Added Wombils name. He's getting forgetful in his advanced years!


Thanks mate,I'll see if I can knock up some bread.


----------



## j-dunn

Oops sorry Bryan.


----------



## kegs23

wombil said:


> *Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES*
> 
> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir
> 2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
> 3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
> 4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
> 5. Parks - American Pale Ale
> 6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
> 7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
> 8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
> 9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
> 10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
> 11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
> 12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
> 13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
> 14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
> 15. Liam - something dark.
> 16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
> 17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
> 18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
> 19. Gav - likely APA
> 20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time
> 
> *Attending*
> 
> 1. Florian
> 2. Dougsbrew
> 3. Bonj
> 4. TidalPete
> 5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
> 6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
> 7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
> 8. Damien13
> 9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
> 10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
> 11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
> 12. Bryan
> 13. Maxbroner
> 14. Wombil
> 15. Kegs23
> *Food.*
> 
> Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
> Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
> TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
> scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
> EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
> Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
> Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
> Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
> Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
> Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
> Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.
> 
> *Kegs on tap*.
> 
> Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
> Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
> TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
> scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
> Florian - Cascade Pils
> Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
> Parks - Keg-a-Stout
> Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
> Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
> Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> Added Wombils name. He's getting forgetful in his advanced years!
> 
> 
> Thanks mate,I'll see if I can knock up some bread.


----------



## winkle

Kick off time is 1pm and we'll try and get the swap done and over by 3-ish (if you are swapping and are running late please let somebody know). Once the swap is finialised it is best if you move your case away from the main drinking area so no one accidently grabs a few bottles out of the wrong box at 10pm. We'll need a swap marshall to run it again.
There is a paddock out back to park your car, don't consider drinking then driving, sleep in it instead. Space for swags in the bar as well.
There is around 33 odd people (and Incider) attending so bringing beery snacks will be appreciated. We'll have some on as well.
If you aren't bringing a keg then bring along some of your finest brews (or some decent craft beers) since sharing is what this is all about.
If staying for breakfast then bring some contribution, even if its bread/coffee/juice/soft drinks/rum, we'll make up any short falls. Partners are welcome - particularly if they are picking you up/ dropping you off - invite them in to meet your mates (unless you know this is a bad idea).
It will be great to meet the new guys and really good to see the regulars again, not to mention tasting some fantastic beers. 
PS still got your flash pot here Brad.


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> Kick off time is 1pm and we'll try and get the swap done and over by 3-ish (if you are swapping and are running late please let somebody know). Once the swap is finialised it is best if you move your case away from the main drinking area so no one accidently grabs a few bottles out of the wrong box at 10pm. We'll need a swap marshall to run it again.
> There is a paddock out back to park your car, don't consider drinking then driving, sleep in it instead. Space for swags in the bar as well.
> There is around 33 odd people (and Incider) attending so bringing beery snacks will be appreciated. We'll have some on as well.
> If you aren't bringing a keg then bring along some of your finest brews (or some decent craft beers) since sharing is what this is all about.
> If staying for breakfast then bring some contribution, even if its bread/coffee/juice/soft drinks/rum, we'll make up any short falls. Partners are welcome - particularly if they are picking you up/ dropping you off - invite them in to meet your mates (unless you know this is a bad idea).
> It will be great to meet the new guys and really good to see the regulars again, not to mention tasting some fantastic beers.
> PS still got your flash pot here Brad.


I'm looking forward to it Perry. Will be bringing a keg of Tidal Petes Choc Treacle Stout! The samples tasted fantastic so fingers crossed. Probably willing to donate it to the beer engine if you have no other plans for said engine.


----------



## TidalPete

> still got your flash pot here Brad.


I'm getting the hang of that forum Copy & Paste thingo Bradley.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Perry, 
Where abouts is the shindig?
Trying to work out if I offer to pick the wife up from the city tonight so that she will reciprocate on swap night.


----------



## winkle

Don't forget to bring a glass.
Our tap list will be something like - Dark Mild 2%, Rosella Weisse 4%, Passionfruit Wit 5%, Bi�re de Garde No2 6%, and something bigger. (mmm, bit heavy on wheaties - sorry Batz) There is guest tap available on the bar.

Edit : Loc - Everton Park. No problems Rowy. TP - more likely to see an inflatable sheep doing that.
I'll PM the contact details by Wed, if you haven't got the details by Thursday nite send me a message.


----------



## roverfj1200

*Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES*

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

*Attending*

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner
14. Wombil
15. Kegs23
*Food.*

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.

*Kegs on tap*.

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- Either a Saison or my Mosaic AIPA
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.




Not looking good for me now... BUGGER was look forward to this.


----------



## Rowy

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien139. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner
14. Wombil
15. Kegs23

Food

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.

Kegs

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- TP's Choc. Treacle Stout
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%)
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.




Updated Keg Beer


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> PS still got your flash pot here Brad.


Might bring the camping burner for late night hot dogs again. Don't spose their is a green cooler bag with that pot? Did I leave about 27 Phillips head screwdrivers there as well, always buying them, then can never find them.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> I'm getting the hang of that forum Copy & Paste thingo Bradley.


Pooh bear would suit that pic better Pete. I think you have really dropped the ball with this opportunity Pete :lol: :lol:


----------



## Batz

.


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Might bring the camping burner for late night hot dogs again. Don't spose their is a green cooler bag with that pot? Did I leave about 27 Phillips head screwdrivers there as well, always buying them, then can never find them.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, green cooler bag as well. Didn't see any screwdrivers or I'd be using 'em.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Well, the keg of dunkelwiezen I was planning on bringing has a burnt caramel element flavour due to me generally being a shit brewer. It's not unpleasant but isn't subtle either. I'll bring it along anyway so everyone can have a laugh. Got an experiment in primary which I'll bring along if it his FG this week.


----------



## bradsbrew

Glad this is only a week away, otherwise my swap and keg for the day may have evaporated.


----------



## TidalPete

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien139. Roverfj1200 (May jump to swap if I have something good)(And some bottles to share)
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner
14. Wombil
15. Kegs23

Food

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.

Kegs

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- TP's Choc. Treacle Stout
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%) subbing with the shittiest keg in my armoury
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.


Changing my keg obligations.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%) subbing with the shittiest keg in my armoury




Pretty sure anything I have to offer is going to b e shit compared to the rest.


----------



## TidalPete

sillyboybrybry said:


> TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%) subbing with the shittiest keg in my armoury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure anything I have to offer is going to b e shit compared to the rest.


Never say never Bryan.
You will recognise me by the pink chrysanthemum in my lapel. B)


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> Bryan.
> You will recognise me by the pink chrysanthemum in my lapel. B)


As that is all he will be wearing.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

TidalPete said:


> Never say never Bryan.
> You will recognise me by the pink chrysanthemum in my lapel. B)


Yeah I was talking beer - I have plenty of other things to offer as long as we can work out a suitable safe word.


----------



## TidalPete

sillyboybrybry said:


> Yeah I was talking beer - I have plenty of other things to offer as long as we can work out a suitable safe word.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## roverfj1200

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9.
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner
14. Wombil
15. Kegs23

Food

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.

Kegs

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- TP's Choc. Treacle Stout
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%) subbing with the shittiest keg in my armoury
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.


Changing my keg obligations.


----------



## Rowy

sillyboybrybry said:


> Yeah I was talking beer - I have plenty of other things to offer as long as we can work out a suitable safe word.


Pete will just use his usual safe phrase......BLOW ME.......never failed.


----------



## TidalPete

Rowy said:


> Pete will just use his usual safe phrase......BLOW ME.......never failed.


Correction Rowy --- Never worked in tandem with the raw bacon trick. :wub:


----------



## lukiferj

Winkle - Will there be room to pull up a mattress/crash for the night?


----------



## winkle

lukiferj said:


> Winkle - Will there be room to pull up a mattress/crash for the night?


Yep - dont put it under the dart board though.


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Never say never Bryan.
> You will recognise me by the pink chrysanthemum in my lapel. B)


Keg no good or too good Pete?


----------



## lukiferj

Sounds good Winkle. I will try and bring along a keg of something. Will update the list this afternoon depending on how tasting goes


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Keg no good or too good Pete?


Just thought that a 6.7% ABV keg might not help some of us have as long a night as we would like Perry. 
Anyway, I have put a hole in it so rightly or wrongly the decision is made although I could top it up with water if you want? :lol:
Hopefully my yet-to-be-tasted Silver Gull Golden Ale (4.7%) will suffice?


----------



## Aydos

I have just bottled my case swap beers, all 19 were nice and clean but the last bottle ended up with a little bit of shit in it. Does someone want to put their hand up for a stout or just put the bottle into the swap. Not much went in but it was enough to cloud it up.


----------



## TidalPete

aydos said:


> I have just bottled my case swap beers, all 19 were nice and clean but the last bottle ended up with a little bit of shit in it. Does someone want to put their hand up for a stout or just put the bottle into the swap. Not much went in but it was enough to cloud it up.


I'm never been one to knock back an offer of free beer aydos so I'll accept your kind offer. :beer:
Nothing like a bit of "chill & forget" to get that yeast down to the bottom of the bottle I say.
Guard your aydos swap bottles swappers TP is coming. :lol:


----------



## Aydos

TidalPete said:


> I'm never been one to knock back an offer of free beer aydos so I'll accept your kind offer. :beer:
> Nothing like a bit of "chill & forget" to get that yeast down to the bottom of the bottle I say.
> Guard your aydos swap bottles swappers TP is coming. :lol:


Ha ha alright ill leave it in the swap, ill just mark the one that had the little bit of yeast in it. Ill bring some of the stout for you try try TP. Its surprisingly very roasty considering the dark malts only went in at mashout.

I might start a list of the peoples beers that are ready to drink from the swap.

Ready to drink:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Not ready to drink: (time frame)


----------



## Parks

winkle said:


> Yep - dont put it under the dart board though.


or on the floor next to Brad's bed :icon_vomit:


----------



## winkle

aydos said:


> Ha ha alright ill leave it in the swap, ill just mark the one that had the little bit of yeast in it. Ill bring some of the stout for you try try TP. Its surprisingly very roasty considering the dark malts only went in at mashout.
> 
> I might start a list of the peoples beers that are ready to drink from the swap.
> 
> Ready to drink:
> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 
> Not ready to drink: (time frame)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Ready to drink:
1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.

Not ready to drink: (time frame)
20. Liam_S - Porter. bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up.


----------



## Parks

*Ready to drink:*
1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
2.
3.
4.
5. Parks - APA (GOGOGOGO)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.

*Not ready to drink: (time frame)*
20. Liam_S - Porter. bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up.


----------



## lukiferj

*Ready to drink:*
1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
2.
3.
4.
5. Parks - APA (GOGOGOGO)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12. lukiferj - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
13.
14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.

*Not ready to drink: (time frame)*
20. Liam_S - Porter. bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up.


----------



## Rowy

*Ready to drink:*
1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
2.
3.
4. Rowy - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
5. Parks - APA (GOGOGOGO)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12. lukiferj - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
13.
14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.

*Not ready to drink: (time frame)*
20. Liam_S - Porter. bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up.


----------



## tazman1967

*Ready to drink:*
1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
2.
3. tazman1967 - Rye Saison (ready)
4. Rowy - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
5. Parks - APA (GOGOGOGO)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12. lukiferj - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
13.
14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.

*Not ready to drink: (time frame)*
20. Liam_S - Porter. bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up.


----------



## kegs23

Rowy said:


> *Ready to drink:*
> 1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. Rowy - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
> 5. Parks - APA (GOGOGOGO)
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9. kegs23- double mocca sweet stout,(ready to drink bottled start of april)
> 10.
> 11.goldclub-APA-(not ready)
> 12. lukiferj - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
> 13.
> 14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 
> *Not ready to drink: (time frame)*
> 20. Liam_S - Porter. bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up.
> 11.goldclub- APA -bottling friday 21-06-13 give it a few weeks to carb up


----------



## winkle

BOM site forecast:
Saturday: A shower or two. Min _13_ Max _18_

Which is much better that the usual forecast for Batz's AHB Kin Kin Pizza gatherings - _torrential downpours, avoid roads with shipping containers floating down them_.

Another one must be soon hey, Batz?


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> BOM site forecast:
> Saturday: A shower or two. Min _13_ Max _18_
> 
> Which is much better that the usual forecast for Batz's AHB Kin Kin Pizza gatherings - _torrential downpours, avoid roads with shipping containers floating down them_.
> 
> Another one must be soon hey, Batz?


Thinking of an Oktoberfest this year, is that thunder I hear ?


Batz


----------



## NickB

Still deciding what my swap beer and keg will be. Will do some QC tomorrow night during the Socceroos game.... Whilst avoiding my TAFE assignments.....


----------



## BPH87

Ready to drink:
1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
2.
3.
4. Rowy - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
5. Parks - APA (GOGOGOGO)
6.
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8.
9. kegs23- double mocca sweet stout,(ready to drink bottled start of april)
10.
11.goldclub-APA-(not ready)
12. lukiferj - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
13.
14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.

Not ready to drink: (time frame)
20. Liam_S - Porter. bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up.
11.goldclub- APA -bottling friday 21-06-13 give it a few weeks to carb up

Unfortunately I can not make the swap this weekend. Thanks to Winkle for organising and holding the event, hopefully catch up with you all another time. BenKen25 has kindly offered to bring my swap contribution down.


----------



## scoundrel

ive got to bring a keg around thursday morning winkle, i'll leave it by the bar just throw her in the fridge somewhere to chill mate, iff i bring it saturday we'll just be drinking mud. also i have to take off at a bout 4:30 or 5pm. family thing. might make it back later.


----------



## winkle

scoundrelrogue said:


> ive got to bring a keg around thursday morning winkle, i'll leave it by the bar just throw her in the fridge somewhere to chill mate, iff i bring it saturday we'll just be drinking mud. also i have to take off at a bout 4:30 or 5pm. family thing. might make it back later.


No probs, you want to use the dalek? (BYO ice)


----------



## Batz

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - somewhat beery-like substance with hops
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9.
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner
14. Wombil
15. Kegs23
16. Batz

Food

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.
Batz. - Pizza thing of course, coffee, sauerkraut and bread for brekky, some munchies for the night.

Kegs
Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- TP's Choc. Treacle Stout
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%) subbing with the shittiest keg in my armoury
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
Batz - Thinking I might bring along a few growlers of mixed brews.
Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.


----------



## NickB

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA (probably)
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9.
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner
14. Wombil
15. Kegs23
16. Batz

Food

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.
Batz. - Pizza thing of course, coffee, orange juice and bread for brekky, some munchies for the night.
NickB -OJ and Apple Juice, Stouty Onion Relish, snacks, money for Pizza, and some spare bog rolls......

Kegs
Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- TP's Choc. Treacle Stout
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%) subbing with the shittiest keg in my armoury
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
Batz - Thinking I might bring along a few growlers of mixed brews.
Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.
NickB - probably a Light Lager (as a foil for the super-alcoholic stuff)


Batz - I can bring the juice if you want to bring Coffee?


----------



## Batz

> Batz - I can bring the juice if you want to bring Coffee?



OK Nick, I'll bring coffee and some sauerkraut which for some reason seems like a good idea for brekky tonight.

Batz


----------



## winkle

No rollmops?????


----------



## NickB

Batz said:


> OK Nick, I'll bring coffee and some sauerkraut which for some reason seems like a good idea for brekky tonight.
> 
> Batz


In that case, I'll double my order for bog rolls..... Especially as Pete is attending h34r:


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> No rollmops?????



They should be banned from any swap brekky, some fool even put some on the barby with the eggs and bacon once. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Parks

The countdown is on now gents!

Still 20 swappers with no drop-outs - amazing stuff. 

I expect there may be a few on the day but those who do should be shamed and forced to wear Rowy's post swap night jocks on their head.


----------



## Parks

FYI Winkle - I will put my hand up to be the swap marshall


----------



## TidalPete

Meanwhile back in Dodge at Winkle's.


----------



## bonj

As expected, they'll start dropping like flies as the date approaches... Sorry fellas, I'm the first fly to drop.

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA (probably)
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - likely APA
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Likely double chocolate porter if ready on time

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9.
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner
14. Wombil
15. Kegs23
16. Batz

Food

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.
Batz. - Pizza thing of course, coffee, orange juice and bread for brekky, some munchies for the night.
NickB -OJ and Apple Juice, Stouty Onion Relish, snacks, money for Pizza, and some spare bog rolls......

Kegs
Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- TP's Choc. Treacle Stout
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%) subbing with the shittiest keg in my armoury
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
Batz - Thinking I might bring along a few growlers of mixed brews.
Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.
NickB - probably a Light Lager (as a foil for the super-alcoholic stuff)


----------



## Batz

Anyone interested in a couple of for sales?

Switch board that will work on a 10amp or 15amp circuit, each switch has it's own circuit breaker, one is set up as a 15amp for HLT's etc. $25.00

Also a Euro type keg coupler, will chuck in two 30lt kegs that suit. $50.00

I'll bring these to the swap if sold.

Batz


----------



## Aydos

Parks I will try my hardest to remember that keg coupler, I've been driving it around for the past 3 weeks just so I won't forget it ha ha


----------



## Aydos

Winkle is your bar going to be big enough for all of these people?


----------



## Parks

aydos said:


> Parks I will try my hardest to remember that keg coupler, I've been driving it around for the past 3 weeks just so I won't forget it ha ha


All good mate, I haven't needed it in the 6 months you've had it so...


----------



## winkle

Let me think, hmmmmmmm, yep.
The dunny will be a choke point though :blink:

I might be interested in the switchboard Batz, just have to get permission.......


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Hey winkle, do you still have to flush your toilet with a bucket of water?

I seem to remember a certain brother of mine pinching a loaf in there and then cursing your name when he had to do the walk of shame looking for a bucket of water to erase the nasty evidence of his crime.

Happy to bring an extra bucket if necessary....


----------



## Rowy

Seem to recall I needed a bucket last swap at Winkles............


----------



## Parks

Rowy said:


> Seem to recall I needed a bucket last swap at Winkles............


You remember the last swap at Winkles?


----------



## Rowy

Parks said:


> You remember the last swap at Winkles?


Vaguely.........it must have been Bribies curry!


----------



## winkle

It works fine until you rabble turn up , if it keeps flushing just press the button again .
Praise the Lord that the S bend hasn't got clogged up at one of these things , oh the horror.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'll be sure to pinch one off before leaving home just in case.


----------



## Rowy

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll be sure to pinch one off before leaving home just in case.


Do what you want mate. Once you get a couple of my stouts off the beer engine into ya it won't make a difference. Stout a fun laxative!


----------



## Batz

> Let me think, hmmmmmmm, yep.
> The dunny will be a choke point though :blink:
> 
> I might be interested in the switchboard Batz, just have to get permission.......


Sorry mate it's all sold.

Batz


----------



## Batz

> Seem to recall I needed a bucket last swap at Winkles............


That was where we were supposed the shit, right?? Well someone told me that.


----------



## OneShoe

I plan on bringing a carton of XXXX gold unless you guys would prefer VB? if so I can splash out a couple bucks extra for it, not too fussed. Let me know I want to make sure I bring the right beer for everyone.


----------



## NickB

I hear Tun Bitter is on special.


----------



## OneShoe

NickB said:


> I hear Tun Bitter is on special.


Hahahaha nice choice!


----------



## [email protected]

Alright... slight change of plan since our intended swap isnt quite carbonated yet.

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA (probably)
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - Ginger Wit/ Tangelo Porter
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Russian Imperial Stout/ Irish Red Ale

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9.
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner
14. Wombil
15. Kegs23
16. Batz

Food

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.
Batz. - Pizza thing of course, coffee, orange juice and bread for brekky, some munchies for the night.
NickB -OJ and Apple Juice, Stouty Onion Relish, snacks, money for Pizza, and some spare bog rolls......
Gav - Mediterranean pasta salad - hot preferably
Craig - Gavs mate - Chicken!

Kegs
Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- TP's Choc. Treacle Stout
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%) subbing with the shittiest keg in my armoury
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
Batz - Thinking I might bring along a few growlers of mixed brews.
Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.
NickB - probably a Light Lager (as a foil for the super-alcoholic stuff)
Craig and Gav - Hop monster!

Anyone able to help with an address - or have I missed a post?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I think Winkle said he'd PM details by tonight


----------



## lukiferj

Is there any other foodstuffs required? Happy to bring something along but not sure what. Can pick up some extra bacon, sausages or eggs for brekky. Seems like just about everything is covered.


----------



## dougsbrew

Swapping - SWAP BEERS MUST BE BOTTLED IN 750ml PET BOTTLES

1. Winkle - Saison Noir
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA (probably)
3. Tazman1967 - Rye Saison
4. Rowy - Couldn't out Florian Florian so it will now be a Stout!
5. Parks - American Pale Ale
6. King Brown Brewing - something big and really alcoholic- Rowy
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. BenKen25 - Dark Saison with lemon myrtle
9. kegs23 - double chocolate coffee stout
10. bradsbrew- Aussie Old
11. the goldclub (the gold coast local united brewers)american pale ale (kegs23)
12. Lukiferj - Oatmeal stout
13. TheCarbinator. Red IPA
14. Aydos- Belgian Blonde Ale
15. Liam - something dark.
16. scoundrel_rogue - St. Jude Porter
17. Womball - Altbier, or a big nastly American Brown Ale...dunno yet.
18. Beersuit - Belgium Stout.
19. Gav - Ginger Wit/ Tangelo Porter
20. Craig - Gavs mate - Russian Imperial Stout/ Irish Red Ale

Attending

1. Florian
2. Dougsbrew
3. Bonj
4. TidalPete
5. Sqyre... I better give that cranky scotsman his hat back...
6. Gavo... will sign up now, have to go to the big smoke some time
7. Scottc (probably not swapping, but may bring a keg)
8. Damien13
9.
10. InCider. Swap whore, not invited, will arrive late and sleep with pizza on face and smell like flatulence. Does a cracking rendition of Khe Sahn as long as Zizzle stays with his filth seppo mates and doen't break the bar door... again!
11. j-dunn (Joe, first volunteer for the raw bacon trick)
12. Bryan
13. Maxbroner
14. Wombil
15. Kegs23
16. Batz

Food

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.
Batz. - Pizza thing of course, coffee, orange juice and bread for brekky, some munchies for the night.
NickB -OJ and Apple Juice, Stouty Onion Relish, snacks, money for Pizza, and some spare bog rolls......


Gav - Mediterranean pasta salad - hot preferably
Craig - Gavs mate - Chicken!

Kegs
Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- TP's Choc. Treacle Stout
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%) subbing with the shittiest keg in my armoury
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
Batz - Thinking I might bring along a few growlers of mixed brews.
Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.
NickB - probably a Light Lager (as a foil for the super-alcoholic stuff)
Craig and Gav - Hop monster!
Dougsbrew - pale ale, still in fermentor atm, fingers crossed!


----------



## Batz

lukiferj said:


> Is there any other foodstuffs required? Happy to bring something along but not sure what. Can pick up some extra bacon, sausages or eggs for brekky. Seems like just about everything is covered.


I think munchies for the night mate, I'm bringing some but you can't have too many. Think yummy things.

Batz


----------



## winkle

I just PMed out the address etc, if I've missed you off the list or you've forgotten where it is send me a PM.

*Wanted:* one half cut pissed Scot with bagpipes possibly wearing an inflatable penis suit.
Where are you, Stillscottish? your fans and my neighbours await.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> *Wanted:* one half cut pissed Scot with bagpipes possibly wearing an inflatable penis suit.
> Where are you, Stillscottish? your fans and my neighbours await.


+1

Wear are you mate?

Batz


----------



## dougsbrew

this is the amo you need to attract him -


----------



## Batz

Nothing different to most swaps then?


----------



## Rowy

That sailors hat never suited you Batz. Mind you NickB's hot pants look good. He might have to share my swag on Saturday night.....


----------



## NickB

That's not a studded cup, THIS is a studded cup.....


----------



## Batz

Rowy said:


> That sailors hat never suited you Batz. Mind you NickB's hot pants look good. He might have to share my swag on Saturday night.....


Nice buckle though, it's a w-anchor.


----------



## winkle

My beers for the day are - the 2% Dark Mild, 4.5% Rosella Weiss, 5% Passionfruit Wit, 6% Mosaic IPA (or the Ble Noir) and 9.2% Belgian Chocolate Imperial Stout (not much left - lets call it a safety feature).


----------



## Batz

Do you need an urn Perry? I have a little one here 8lt I think.


----------



## Aydos

They all sound sound delicious Perry, only 2 more sleeps now, really looking forward to it!


----------



## Batz

Hey Perry is there a place to fit beer engine?

batz


----------



## winkle

We should be able to work something out.


----------



## Rowy

Vill ve haff ze oonkle Dunkel orrrf ze beer engine?


----------



## dougsbrew

denn du bist mein besonderer freund, ja


----------



## benken25

_Ready to drink:
1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
2.
3.
4. Rowy - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
5. Parks - APA (GOGOGOGO)
6.
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. Benken25 Dark Myrtle Saison (After some QA tonight its ready to drink)
9. kegs23- double mocca sweet stout,(ready to drink bottled start of april)
10.
11.goldclub-APA-(not ready)
12. lukiferj - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
13.
14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.

Not ready to drink: (time frame)
20. Liam_S - Porter. bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up.
11.goldclub- APA -bottling friday 21-06-13 give it a few weeks to carb up
_


----------



## Batz

Rowy said:


> Vill ve haff ze oonkle Dunkel orrrf ze beer engine?


Ich trank die ganze verdammte Dunkel, ich bringe somethig anderes.


----------



## Parks

Somehow this thread has gotten ridiculously off-topic.

There are just over 24 hours to rectify it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

more like pizza, moobs, beer


----------



## Aydos

There will definitely be a lot of moobs there to num num in.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

_Ready to drink:
1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
2.
3.
4. Rowy - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
5. Parks - APA (GOGOGOGO)
6. King Brown Brewing - King Brown RISty. Will HAND you your ass in about 4 weeks. Handjob.
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. Benken25 Dark Myrtle Saison (After some QA tonight its ready to drink)
9. kegs23- double mocca sweet stout,(ready to drink bottled start of april)
10.
11.goldclub-APA-(not ready)
12. lukiferj - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
13.
14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.

Not ready to drink: (time frame)
20. Liam_S - Porter. bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up.
11.goldclub- APA -bottling friday 21-06-13 give it a few weeks to carb up
_


----------



## TidalPete

Anyone want to buy an aeration kit? Can bring to the Swap.
Sorry there's no pic but kit includes -----

1 X 0.5 micron ss air stone
1 X in-line sanitary filter
1 X tubing
1 X air pump

All purchased from a local sponsor & in great condition except for the stained tubing that's easily replaced. 
Asking $25.00

PM me if interested


----------



## NickB

1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA - ready to go - apologies the aroma is lacking
3.
4. Rowy - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
5. Parks - APA (GOGOGOGO)
6. King Brown Brewing - King Brown RISty. Will HAND you your ass in about 4 weeks. Handjob.
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. Benken25 Dark Myrtle Saison (After some QA tonight its ready to drink)
9. kegs23- double mocca sweet stout,(ready to drink bottled start of april)
10.
11.goldclub-APA-(not ready)
12. lukiferj - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
13.
14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.

Not ready to drink: (time frame)
20. Liam_S - Porter. bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up.
11.goldclub- APA -bottling friday 21-06-13 give it a few weeks to carb up


----------



## Beersuit

1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA - ready to go - apologies the aroma is lacking
3.
4. Rowy - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
5. Parks - APA (GOGOGOGO)
6. King Brown Brewing - King Brown RISty. Will HAND you your ass in about 4 weeks. Handjob.
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. Benken25 Dark Myrtle Saison (After some QA tonight its ready to drink)
9. kegs23- double mocca sweet stout,(ready to drink bottled start of april)
10.
11.goldclub-APA-(not ready)
12. lukiferj - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
13.
14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
15.
16.
17.
18. Beersuit - Belgian Stout. (Good to go)
19.

Not ready to drink: (time frame)
20. Liam_S - Porter. bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up.
11.goldclub- APA -bottling friday 21-06-13 give it a few weeks to carb up


----------



## Florian

Is this really on tomorrow?

Better get my arse into gear. Build portable 'keg fridge', dig sausages from the bottom of the freezer, organise nibblies and ice, prepare car for sleeping, pack cash for pizza run, drinking glass, something to counter the stomach acid, some nice beers for late when it's only me and Perry left, maybe a bad beer to get NickB to bed even sooner than usual (if that is even possible), gas bottle, warm clothes, something to bribe the cat.


Have I forgotten anything?


Will also be heading to Craftbrewer in the morning, so if anything wants anything delivered to the swap put your order through and shoot me a PM.


----------



## NickB

See you at CB in the morning, Florian..... Should be there around 10 all going to plan....


----------



## winkle

dougsbrew said:


> this is the amo you need to attract him -


FACT: Sqyre has bigger tits than the lot of them.


----------



## Florian

NickB said:


> See you at CB in the morning, Florian..... Should be there around 10 all going to plan....


Cool, see you at 11:30 then.

EDIT: Also meant 'if anyone wants anything' above, wasn't being rude (at least not intentionally)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Well I just went out for a piss and the clouds have gone, the stars are out and moon is full. Tomorrow is going to be a glorious day to beer drinking!


----------



## Aydos

Only 6 hours to go now!


----------



## Florian

Sunshine!


----------



## Rowy

Woke up with a glorious erection............unfortunately for SWMBO it was only the regulation piss horn.


----------



## Gavo

Apologies for a last minute cancellation (at least I wasn't swapping). Just got back from bus driving for a three day excursion and too stuffed to turn aroung for another five hour drive. Will try and get to further events, may even be closer to Brissy next year of future plans turn out.

Have a good one all and will catch up later.

Cheers,
Gavo.


----------



## bradsbrew

Guess I should head off and buy some bottles, then I can CPBF my swaps, transfer the tasting keg to another keg, make a portable pouring system, pack my bed, collect some snacks, grab the late night snags. Actually have to taste test a couple of snags for breakfast first.

Not long now.


----------



## Florian

I'd be surprised if you make it to the swap, Brad.

h34r: h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

****. So much to do.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

So can we please get final numbers for the swap??


----------



## bradsbrew

King Brown Brewing said:


> So can we please get final numbers for the swap??


Is it 19? Wombil out.


----------



## Rowy

I didn't think any swappers were out


----------



## Florian

Off to CB, last call for orders.


----------



## OneShoe

I am ready, warmed my liver up last night in preparation for today.


----------



## winkle

Go with 20, there's Womball and Wombil and don't you go mixing them up


----------



## Rowy

winkle said:


> Go with 20, there's Womball and Wombil and don't you go mixing them up


Just call Wombil Oigle and Womball Womball but don't get Oigle Wombil and Womball mixed up. Easy see....


----------



## lukiferj

Added my kegs

Food

Bradsbrew- Throw in for pizza. Bringing some chilli Jerky Eggs for breaky
Rowy - I'm happy to throw in for Pizza. I'll bring some Bacon for Brekky
TidalPete - Throw in for the pizza. Hash browns for brekky.
scoundrel - chuck in for pizza, chipolattas for breaky.
EVERYONE without a decent dinner contribution: Throw in for pizzas.
Florian - German peanut chips-ish snacks (you'll love 'em), sausages for brekky
Joe- Bucks for Pizza. bacon n egg.
Parks - might try to get a big bag of wedges, sour cream, sweet chilli...
Bryan - throw in for pizza - hopefully not chuck up pizza.
Aydos and Maxbroner - Chuck in for pizza and bringing a carton.
Beersuit - Throwing in for pizza and some sort of carbs for breaky.
Batz. - Pizza thing of course, coffee, orange juice and bread for brekky, some munchies for the night.
NickB -OJ and Apple Juice, Stouty Onion Relish, snacks, money for Pizza, and some spare bog rolls......
av - Mediterranean pasta salad - hot preferably

Craig - Gavs mate - Chicken!
lukiferj - Chips, jatz, cheese


Kegs

Bradsbrew- Victoria's Secret Bitter Lager
Rowy- TP's Choc. Treacle Stout
TidalPete - Dumper Bay Dubbel (6.7%) subbing with the shittiest keg in my armoury
scoundrel - either a black xmas braggot or an IPA
Florian - Cascade Pils
Joe- FA Brown Mamba dark ale. Hope incider has his keg esky n tap ready!
Parks - Keg-a-Stout
Bryan - I call it smug bastard.
Beersuit - Some sort of bitter at this stage
Batz - Thinking I might bring along a few growlers of mixed brews.
Winkle - I will bring some wood for you, if you know what I mean.
NickB - probably a Light Lager (as a foil for the super-alcoholic stuff)
Craig and Gav - Hop monster!
Dougsbrew - pale ale, still in fermentor atm, fingers crossed!

lukiferj - Mosaic IPA and a dark mild. Couldn't decide which one so will bring them both. Can only chill and dispense one at a time but should be ok. Dark mild doesn't need to be super cold.


----------



## Batz

Almost ready to head off, just fill the growlers and go! Not bringing a keg this time, to much f&cking around.

Cya in a couple of hours. :beer: 

Batz


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Just Quality Controlled my keg.
Smells and tastes good to me.
Sorry guys wont be making it today!


----------



## bradsbrew

1. Winkle - Saison Noir ( Ready to rip and tear).
2. NickB - Hoptamination IIPA - ready to go - apologies the aroma is lacking
3.
4. Rowy - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
5. Parks - APA (GOGOGOGO)
6. King Brown Brewing - King Brown RISty. Will HAND you your ass in about 4 weeks. Handjob.
7. BPH87 - Mosaic Rye IPA
8. Benken25 Dark Myrtle Saison (After some QA tonight its ready to drink)
9. kegs23- double mocca sweet stout,(ready to drink bottled start of april)
10. Bradsbrew- Aussie Dry Porter
11.goldclub-APA-(not ready)
12. lukiferj - Oatmeal Stout (Ready to drink)
13.
14. Aydos - Belgian blonde ale (ready to drink)
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.

Not ready to drink: (time frame)
20. Liam_S - Porter. bottled 12/06. give it a few weeks to carb up.
11.goldclub- APA -bottling friday 21-06-13 give it a few weeks to carb up


----------



## bradsbrew

I was one bottle short for the swaps, so someone gets a bottle of Victoria's Secret Pils.

Just transferred the Victoria's Secret Pils to another keg and it's tasting pretty good, the keg was rather light h34r:


----------



## NickB

I ended up with 19 so guess ill have to miss out on getting one of mine back...


----------



## Florian

Hang on, if Stillscottish is not coming, then who the hell is bringing the Venga Boys CD?

Someone better send a taxi around to Clontarf!

EDIT: leaving in five.


----------



## kegs23

about to act like a tree and leave, see you all buy 2.30 bringing brown ale and a mosaic IPA


----------



## bradsbrew

Should be there around 2.45ish.


----------



## OneShoe

Thanks to all for a good night. I am unloading most of the night atm. Wish me lick .


----------



## sillyboybrybry

you guys!
who broke my plastic stein?
grrrr
something
ps im home safe now
whats for breakfast i might come back?

******!*


----------



## sillyboybrybry

i dont think i had the chance to say 
"I love you guys"


----------



## Florian

Really disappointed - Liam ******* Snorkel hasn't got a snorkel.


----------



## benken25

Had a great arvo was good to meet everyone and put some faces to names. Can't wait till the next one. Now to get some beers in the fridge


----------



## kegs23

thanks winkle for letting all of us have such a good arvo/night at your bar,
there was one box of swap beers left over there where over on the side near your brew stand and cubes,,,,,,,,,im guessing they are the house beers once again thanks, 
glade a passed out when i did layed down and i had to get past the chuck up feeling before i was out cold.


----------



## kegs23

i hope everyone can post pictures up from the night would be good


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Definitely a big thanks for your hospitalities Perry!
Apologies for your neighbour as well. Not sure what exactly happened there - I think I just wanted to get him on the ground so I could cuddle him. He is such a little cutie!


----------



## Florian

Where the **** is Nick??? What happened??


----------



## tazman1967

Big thanks to one and all for a great day/night. Great to catch up with all you guys, and drink some awesome beers.
Cant wait to sample some of the case swaps, Ive put a few away for some aging (hope they last).
Hope to catch up with a few people at QLD Beer Week. Bring it on !!


----------



## sillyboybrybry

Florian said:


> Where the **** is Nick??? What happened??


he disappeared after he drank some of the suspect pilseuer


----------



## NickB

Nah I'm alive. Just had to disappear early this morning - assignments to do. Going to bed reasonably early again has left me feeling pretty good. Guessing most others feel a little worse...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Homebrewers, what a wholesome bunch! 
Huge thanks to the Winkles for being such excellent hosts. Beer highlights include Winkle's rosella wit, Luke's dark mild, Florian's questionable pilsner, and Pete's "funky Belgian dubbel" Rowy you ******* clown. I'll be around in an hour or so to pick up my stuff, there are snags eggs bacon and rolls in my esky if anyone would like to prepare me some breakfast. I'll post a bunch of photos later

Edit: there are also half a dozen powerades in the esky if any of you athletes are thirsty


----------



## lukiferj

Cheers guys. Good times were had by all.

Big thanks to Perry and Anna for hosting. Your bar area is spectacular. Going to have to try and brew a wit sometime soon I think,

I woke up this morning in my car feeling pretty good so decided to head home and put a brew down. After the smells emanating from Rowy last night, I wasn't going to hang around and see what happened this morning h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Still too drunk to pick up my car & belongings. Ergh


----------



## TidalPete

Florian said:


> Really disappointed - Liam ******* Snorkel hasn't got a snorkel.


I noticed that too but must admit even snorkelless he looks better than his avatar.  :icon_cheers:

Now that I'm home again, with everything unloaded & everything packed away I want to thank Perry & Anna for their usual great hospitality.
Great to meet brewers I've never met before & put faces to names as well as seeing the usual suspects once again.
Looking forward to the next one whenever that may be.


----------



## lukiferj

Good to hear you got home safely TidalPete. See you at the next one


----------



## dougsbrew

Florian said:


> Really disappointed - Liam ******* Snorkel hasn't got a snorkel.


haha, not a snorkel but a big shiny belt buckle, hope no one got hit with it.
thanks to hosts perry and anna. great meeting fellow brewers and tasting their fine brews.


----------



## winkle

Spewing that Australia didn't win. Speaking of spewing.....
Just drinking the dregs of tap beers.


----------



## TheCarbinator

A big thank you to Perry and Anna for hosting such a great event.

It was great to meet you all.


----------



## Batz

Thanks too Perry and Anna for once again hosting a swap.
Nice to meet the new guys and catch up with the regulars once again, looking forward to the next one already. 

Batz


----------



## winkle

Gee there was a fair bit of glass carnage. Not most of mine thankfully, just how do you smash a polycarbonate mug????
Dan - shaker glasses ain't as industructable as advertised.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

I didn't break anything?

Is the tube lid still there perry?


----------



## TidalPete

I seem to be missing a JG gas line T-piece.
Not that it's such a big deal but if anyone has found it could you hold on to it for me until next time? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Batz

King Brown Brewing said:


> I didn't break anything?
> 
> Is the tube lid still there perry?



Me either, at least not this time. Tube lid is on next doors roof, really not that great as a Frisbee.

Batz


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> I seem to be missing a JG gas line T-piece.
> Not that it's such a big deal but if anyone has found it could you hold on to it for me until next time? Would be much appreciated.


Right here Pete, I'll either meet you at the Big Pineapple or post it up.


----------



## winkle

King Brown Brewing said:


> I didn't break anything?
> 
> Is the tube lid still there perry?


Located and swappable for a falcon


----------



## OneShoe

Thanks to winkle and all for a good night, I feel better now and thought I might as well have another couple!


----------



## winkle

found - beer gun . Batz?


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Right here Pete, I'll either meet you at the Big Pineapple or post it up.


Tell me when you'll be at the big pineapple mate. Many thanks. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

We'll see if we can get baabra to drive Incider down for a session as well B)


----------



## Parks

Thanks heaps for the hospitality Mr and Mrs Winkle. It was another great night.

I think the 20max swap number is good. We ended up with 19 and that was a shedload of beers. Looking forward to working my liver way through them over the next few months.


----------



## winkle

FOUND: Jumper, smelly, black (possibly spewed on)


----------



## Aydos

I had a great time guys, thanks Perry and Anna for hosting it. Great to catch up with everyone, look forward to our next pub crawl!

Ill see the BABBS guys on Thursday!


----------



## sillyboybrybry

winkle said:


> Gee there was a fair bit of glass carnage. Not most of mine thankfully, just how do you smash a polycarbonate mug????
> Dan - shaker glasses ain't as industructable as advertised.


Perry if you are talking about mine - you just have to throw it on the ground in a fake fit of rage at not being able to sample the brown ale.
I dont recall making any effort to clean up after that - my apologies.
I also do not recall carrying my keg upstairs when I got home last night but sure enough I found it up here after having a mild panic attack that it was not in the car this morning.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

full photo album: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151443907800976.1073741827.589890975&type=1&l=96e0c0ab81


some highlights:


----------



## lukiferj

Nice one!


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> found - beer gun . Batz?



I think that maybe Rowy's .

Let me know when you do a big pineapple tour, I'm in for that as well.

Oh, big thanks to Anna for cooking the brekky for us all. :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Rowy

Bloody Winkles.......up ta shit as usual........shit beers........food was crap......and all I'll say perry is a comment that will stay with me for a while...... ARE YOU FUCKEN INSANE!


----------



## Rowy

Cheers Perry and Anna!


----------



## winkle

Thanks a lot to those who brought along stuff to help the day run smoothly. Good call with the date rolls Nick. Now we need some sucker generous soul to host the Xmas-in-Xmas one.

Should start the tasting thread I guess...


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks so much everyone for such a good night. Perry and Anna - you guys are amazing hosts and you have the most impressive bar! See you next time.

PS our swap beers may not have a number on top, but a very descriptive label on the side! We'll get the number sorted next time!

Cheers, Gav and Craig


----------



## Liam_snorkel

gav21 said:


> PS our swap beers may not have a number on top, but a very descriptive label on the side! We'll get the number sorted next time!
> 
> Cheers, Gav and Craig


I had the ginger wit last night - very delicious and refreshing


----------



## Parks

Liam_snorkel said:


> I had the ginger wit last night - very delicious and refreshing


I read the very thoroughly written label on that and thought - I can't wait to try this one.


----------



## Parks

I'll also note how nice it was having all the same size bottles - made bottle surfing much more enjoyable


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the feedback. Ive been trying a long time to make an alcoholic ginger beer which tastes good. But it seems as soon as you add ginger in the boil you end up with a cidery flavour I dont find as refreshing. Simply steeping ginger in cold water for 24 hours gets a pretty good result. Decided on this one to add more while in secondary for this reason.

Might actually omit it from the boil completely next time. Wondering whether the type of ginger has an impact also. Anyone who has any experience or feedback please let me know!



Liam_snorkel said:


> I had the ginger wit last night - very delicious and refreshing


----------



## lukiferj

Forgot to add thanks for the sticker on my car Batz :beerbang:


----------



## Batz

lukiferj said:


> Forgot to add thanks for the sticker on my car Batz :beerbang:



My pleasure.


----------



## Florian

Thanks again everyone for a great night as usual! 

A lot of fun was had, but being outdone by Rossco The Short and Wombil left a slightly bitter taste to it. At least that lead to the '******* insane' comment which was one of the highlights, so all good. 

Special thanks to Anna for cooking that breakfast in the morning, was definitely one of the best I had in a long time. 

Perry, I'll save those left over beers for another occasion.


----------



## Florian

Just found a 5 minute video on my phone, mainly of Wombil playing his 'instrument' and Rowy singing along, plus a good shot of all the spectators. Might upload that a bit later, hoping not to offend anyone. 

EDIT: Clarinette


----------



## Batz

Who made the red lentil beer please?

Batz


----------



## lukiferj

NickB. Tasted better than it sounded that's for sure.


----------



## NickB

Yep, I'm guilty Jeff....


----------



## benken25

Who brewed the watermelon sour? I would love to brew a beer like that for summer


----------



## TheCarbinator

King Brown did it.


----------



## benken25

cheers guys


----------



## winkle

Frigging good its was too.


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> Yep, I'm guilty Jeff....


What was the go Nick? Just some red lintels in the mash?

I actually found it quite interesting and some locals here liked the sound of it as well.

Batz


----------



## winkle

There were quite a few commendable beers on tap that day, I really liked the Brown as well, but can't recall any I disliked. Bung up the recipe for the Red Lentil please Nick, (could go well with an egg curry).


----------



## Batz

The Brown was yummy. :drinks:


----------



## Florian

I remember pouring it but I can't for the life of me remember what it tasted like.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Can we please get everyone to post up to date tasting notes/ best after date and if we need to leave any out of the fridge?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Here mate http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/73060-xmas-in-july-caseswap-2013-se-qld-tasting-thread/


----------



## NickB

Geez, thanks guys.


Recipe is here.....

Red Lentil Red Ale

OG: 1.052
FG: 1.010
IBU: 25.2

8.00 KG BB Ale Malt
2.00 KG Red Lentils
500g Simpsons Naked Golden Oats
100g CaraFa II
100g Black Malt

50g UK Boadicea (6.1% AA) @90 mins
30g UK Boadicea (6.1% AA) @10 mins

Wyeast 1098 @ 20C

Red Lentils boiled for approx. 30 mins (until mush) and then cereal mashed with approx 2kg of grain at 66C for 30 mins, then added to main mash, 66C for 90 mins.

Cheers


----------



## tazman1967

Any chance of a recipe for the Brown ? Tasted really good :beerbang:


----------



## Parks

For those that noticed the tap on my "7 malt stout" was being a real c*nt on Saturday I worked out why...

Both taps open fully, my front sealing shirron on the left vs a standard brumby.




Also note the hole size difference between the fatlock adapter and the MFL keg post adapter.



So, long story short, I'll be using a brumby next time.


----------



## scoundrel

Any one seen my pluto gun?

ill swing round and grab the swap beers and keg in the next few days winkle, cheers for a good day/night.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

There was a pluto gun left over when I picked up my shit on Sunday arvo


----------



## Rowy

That was the one you lent me SR. It's at Winkles!


----------



## winkle

Still here Lukie, along with Brads pot etc (forgot to remind him) and a pillow and a black shirt.


----------



## sillyboybrybry

I can't believe no one has claimed the possibly vomited on black shirt!


----------



## kegs23

for bats ,
this was the recipe for my brown ale( the one in the blue esky with the 2 x 9L kegs in it)



_Brewing Steps: american brown mash paddle_

_American Brown Ale_

*Type:* All Grain

*Date:* 6/12/2011

*Batch Size (fermenter):* 23.00 l

*Brewer:* kegs

*Boil Size:* 35.43 l

*Asst Brewer:*

*Boil Time:* 60 min

*Equipment:* my 70L pot 2x38L mash tuns

*Final Bottling Volume:* 20.16 l

*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 72.00

*Fermentation:* Ale, Single Stage

*Taste Rating(out of 50):* 0.0

*Taste Notes:*

*Prepare for Brewing*​ 








Clean and Prepare Brewing Equipment



Total Water Needed: 46.60 l





*Mash or Steep Grains*​ 




*Mash Ingredients*

*Amt*

*Name*

*Type*

*#*

*%/IBU*

4.08 kg

Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC)

Grain

1

66.2 %

0.68 kg

Vienna Malt (7.9 EBC)

Grain

2

11.0 %

0.50 kg

Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC)

Grain

3

8.1 %

0.30 kg

Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC)

Grain

4

4.9 %

0.30 kg

Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC)

Grain

5

4.9 %

0.15 kg

Carafa I (663.9 EBC)

Grain

6

2.4 %

0.15 kg

Special Roast (Briess) (98.5 EBC)

Grain

7

2.4 %





*Mash Steps*

*Name*

*Description*

*Step Temperature*

*Step Time*

Mash In

Add 21.07 l of water at 74.1 C

68.9 C

45 min




Batch sparge with 2 steps (5.31l, 20.21l) of 75.6 C water

*Boil Wort*​ 



Add water to achieve boil volume of 35.43 l



Estimated pre-boil gravity is 1.043 SG




*Boil Ingredients*

*Amt*

*Name*

*Type*

*#*

*%/IBU*

15.00 g

Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min

Hop

8

21.0 IBUs

25.00 g

Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min

Hop

9

8.3 IBUs

1.22 Items

Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)

Fining

10

-

30.00 g

Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min

Hop

11

0.0 IBUs








Estimated Post Boil Vol: 27.86 l and Est Post Boil Gravity: 1.057 SG

*Cool and Prepare Fermentation*​ 



Cool wort to fermentation temperature



Transfer wort to fermenter



Add water to achieve final volume of 23.00 l




*Fermentation Ingredients*

*Amt*

*Name*

*Type*

*#*

*%/IBU*

1.0 pkg

Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml]

Yeast

12

-




Measure Actual Original Gravity _______ (Target: 1.057 SG)



Measure Actual Batch Volume _______ (Target: 23.00 l)

*Fermentation*



6/12/2011 - Primary Fermentation (14.00 days at 19.4 C ending at 19.4 C)

*Primary Ingredients*

*Amt*

*Name*

*Type*

*#*

*%/IBU*

1.22 tsp

Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)

Other

13

-












Dry Hop and Prepare for Bottling/Kegging



Measure Final Gravity: _________ (Estimate: 1.015 SG)



Date Bottled/Kegged: 20/12/2011 - Carbonation: Keg with 14.89 PSI



Age beer for 30.00 days at 18.3 C



19/01/2012 - Drink and enjoy!

*Notes*



_Created with BeerSmith_​


----------



## winkle

Theres the black shirt, a pillow, SR's stuff and Brad's pot and insulated bag (from a few swaps ago  ) still here. _Anyone keen to host the next one? An acreage on the Southside perhaps?_


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Theres the black shirt, a pillow, SR's stuff and Brad's pot and insulated bag (from a few swaps ago  ) still here. _Anyone keen to host the next one? An acreage on the Southside perhaps?_


Do we know anyone with an acreage on South Side? h34r:


----------

